# Learning at Home



## eldestruct0 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi,

I recently really started taking a liking to cooking, especially desserts. It is a nice change from the .com way of life here in the Bay Area. While I don't have the guts to change careers and start from scratch again, I am interested in learning as much as possible about baking and pastry making (the science behind it etc). I have been buying and reading many books on the subject but haven't really found an answer to a question I have and am hoping I can find an answer here  If I am serious about learning are there certain "foundation" techniques etc that I should concentrate on learning first? Things like the various doughs etc? How are students taught in pastry school? I assume there is a progression building upon previously learned skills from bread making to plating? Thanks for any info, it is awesome what some of you pros out there do.

-Toby


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Want a foundation? Get Bo Fribergs book "The Professional Pastry Chef" that will get you started.

Rgds Rook


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

We can give you lots of advice on basics, but we need to know specifically what you're baking. The techniques vary greatly from cookies, to cakes, to breads to desserts, etc.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

in my class we used 'professional baking' by wayne gisslen. it was our text book for the basics. and bo friberg is great too!


----------



## pastry maven (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Toby,
Welcome to Cheftalk! I'm actually doing the same as you...learning on my own, until I can go to school. I bought the Bo Friberg textbooks, and am working my way through. I sat down one day, looked thru the first one, and broke it down into sections. I identified different techniques, found recipes that interested me, and put a calendar of projects together. I need to do this again, as I've kind of fallen out of the habit recently (kids home from school, summer vacation, etc).

Another good way to learn is by taking classes...I've taken some chocolate and cake decorating classes at Viking HomeChef (when it still existed in SF); Tante Marie's offers weekend and evening classes, as does the Professional Culinary Institute in Cupertino (http://www.pcichef.com/) and there's a guy in the city who offers private classes out of his home: http://www.bakingarts.net/ (can't vouch for this...just happend to find it one day while browsing the web).

You might also find a sample curriculum on one of the Culinary school websites, that could give you some guidance on things to work on.

Hope this is helpful info...

Micki


----------



## heavymetal chef (Jul 31, 2006)

Best way to learn is to get yourself into it hands on.....what is your job right now? If you have spare time pick up a part time job at a bakery or a restaurant or anywhere where you can learn about pastries and bread and that whole deal. Another thing is to know your ingredients and what they do to your product and that will help you learn a lot about pastry.


----------



## eldestruct0 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks to all for the responses. I do have a Bo Friberg text (The Professional Pastry Chef) and I've been reading up on different techniques. However I usually just randomly pick something to try. I did consider working part time at a bakery, however I work in the computer game industry and tend to work long and unpredictable hours.

I too took a class at Viking Home Chef (there is still one in Walnut Creek) but I didn't know about the Professional Culinary Institute which is quite a bit closer to me. Thanks for the tips all!


----------

